# Official Thread: 2007 Picks 31 - 60



## cpawfan

Being optimistic and planning that the site will stay up, we want to keep the threads to a manageable amount. So this thread is for discussing the second round picks of the draft.

Link to first 10 picks

Link to second 10 picks (11-20)

Link to third 10 picks (21-30)

#31 Seattle SuperSonics - *Carl Landry* *Traded to Houston*

#32 Boston Celtics - *Gabe Pruitt*

#33 San Antonio	Spurs - *Marcus Williams*

#34 Dallas Mavericks - *Nick Fazekas*

#35 Seattle SuperSonics - *Glen Davis* *Traded to Boston*

#36 Golden State Warriors - *Jermareo Davidson* *Traded to Charlotte*

#37 Portland Trail Blazers - *Josh McRoberts* 

#38 Philadelphia 76ers - *Kyrylo Fesenko* *Traded to Utah*

#39 Miami Heat - *Stanko Barac* *Traded to Indiana*

#40 Los Angeles Lakers - *Sun Yue*

#41 Minnesota Timberwolves - *Chris Richard*

#42 Portland Trail Blazers - *Derrick Byars* *Traded to Philadelphia*

#43 New Orleans Hornets - *Adam Haluska*

#44 Orlando Magic - *Reyshawn Terry*

#45 Los Angeles Clippers - *Jared Jordan*

#46 Golden State Warriors - *Stephane Lasme*

#47 Washington Wizards - *Dominic McGuire*

#48 Los Angeles Lakers - *Marc Gasol*

#49 Chicago Bulls - *Aaron Gray*

#50 Dallas Mavericks - *Renaldas Seibutis*

#51 Chicago Bulls - *JamesOn Curry*

#52 Portland Trail Blazers - *Taurean Green*

#53 Portland Trail Blazers - *Demetris Nichols* *Traded to New York*

#54 Houston Rockets - *Brad Newely*

#55 Utah Jazz - *Herbert Hill* *Traded to Philadelphia*

#56 Milwaukee Bukcs - *Ramon Sessions*

#57 Detroit Pistons - *Sammy Mejia*

#58 San Antonio Spurs - *Giorgos Printezis* *Traded to Toronto*

#59 Phoenix Suns - *DJ Strawberry*

#60 Dallas Mavericks - *Milovan Rakovic* *Traded to Orlando*


----------



## cpawfan

bump


----------



## HKF

Now the real fun begins. Philly did very well. McRoberts should have left a year earlier.


----------



## MemphisX

I think Bilas meant left to late.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Excited to see where Glen Davis goes...


----------



## lw32

Don't like the pick. The level in Finland is horrible, having played around European I can guarantee he needs to move over ASAP. He will not improve playing against the guys over there. At least move to a bigger, better European team. HKF, thoughts?

Bummed McRoberts wasn't selected.


----------



## cpawfan

Some good talent available

McRoberts, Byars, McGuire


----------



## MemphisX

Spurs will get Tony Parker's backup now.


----------



## rebelsun

Some sleepers left - Fesenko, McGuire, Traore, Hill, Seibutis (to stash).


----------



## lw32

Geaux Tigers said:


> Excited to see where Glen Davis goes...


If he's around at the Sixers next pick I feel he's a lock. They had him in what, 2 or 3 times? There was a bit of press surrounding him in Philly too. He could have been a workout body, but I doubt it.


----------



## TiMVP2

Durant and McRoberts on the same team would be awesome
MAKE IT HAPPEN.
(Duke Hornz Bruins fan)


----------



## cpawfan

lw32 said:


> Don't like the pick. The level in Finland is horrible, having played around European I can guarantee he needs to move over ASAP. He will not improve playing against the guys over there. At least move to a bigger, better European team. HKF, thoughts?
> 
> Bummed McRoberts wasn't selected.


If he didn't enter the draft, he was going to sign with a high level team in Spain or Italy


----------



## rebelsun

This is why Baby should've stayed in school and gotten down to 270.


----------



## Diable

Damn I wish we had a 2nd rounder.There are still some guys out there who can help you


----------



## Sunsfan81

Suns could have had Splitter and Byars. Sarver you suck ***!!!!:mad2:


----------



## Tooeasy

cmon byars....


----------



## lw32

If I'm going to work my *** off in the NBA, I'd rather be a 2nd round pick than a 25-30 pick. It only gives security to those that aren't motivated to improve, being picked late in the 1st. If you get drafted in the 2nd year, your contract length is halved. Big contract comes sooner, Monta Ellis, Rashard Lewis, Michael Redd, Arenas all know this.


----------



## HB

Solid pick for Seattle


----------



## reHEATed

another forward for Seattle


----------



## cpawfan

Horrible pick

smaller than both of the 3's they picked


----------



## Diable

Landry can probably stick around for a long while just on toughness


----------



## Geaux Tigers

RebelSun said:


> This is why Baby should've stayed in school and gotten down to 270.


Wouldnt have happened...


----------



## HKF

lw32 said:


> Don't like the pick. The level in Finland is horrible, having played around European I can guarantee he needs to move over ASAP. He will not improve playing against the guys over there. At least move to a bigger, better European team. HKF, thoughts?
> 
> Bummed McRoberts wasn't selected.


Like the pick a lot. He will either never be an NBA player or he will improve and be worthwhile as the last pick in the first round (800K per year). I think it works very well for Philly. Let's be honest, it's not good to have 3 rookies on your roster who can't help immediately. Thad and Jason are potential guys and they will contribute, but you can't take three potential guys IMO. It's been proven that when teams have three picks they tend to screw it up more often than not.

The Sixers improved their bench. That's good.

I like Landry, he is Millsap, Craig Smith, Ryan Gomes all over again. Undersized but skilled.


----------



## HB

Wow at that trade


----------



## Diable

Don't do that you ****ing idiot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tooeasy

what in the mother **** is seattle thinking.


----------



## lw32

cpawfan said:


> If he didn't enter the draft, he was going to sign with a high level team in Spain or Italy


Wow. Richardson for Wright. Bigtime trade.

Brandan Wright was a fantastic pick...why?


----------



## rebelsun

Landry is solid, but unspectacular. Presti is being pretty conservative. Green is solid, but I would've swung for the fences a little bit more.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Wow. Bobcats trading Brandan Wright for Jason Richardson. I wouldn't do it. Bad move by Jordan.


----------



## HKF

Brandan Wright in Golden State on that team would be phenomenal. Now the Belinelli pick makes perfect sense. Warriors are not trying to be flashes in the pan.


----------



## HB

Man is anyone going to draft Mcroberts?


----------



## rebelsun

lol, Josh not in the top 32?


----------



## cpawfan

Promises are killing teams

there is no reason for these first two picks otherwise


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> Brandan Wright in Golden State on that team would be phenomenal. Now the Belinelli pick makes perfect sense. Warriors are not trying to be flashes in the pan.


He and Biedrins will look nice together


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I hope that Bobcats trade doesnt happen


----------



## eymang

mj should just stick to chasing white girls


----------



## Diable

We need a SG,but lets not be *******es about it Mikey.It sure as hell better be more than J-Rich and his questionable knees..


----------



## carlos710

Fazekas, marcus williams, zabian dowdell or even mcroberts here please.


----------



## TucsonClip

I really like what the Celtics have done so far. They add Ray Allen, still have Ratliff's contract to move later this summer or before the trade deadline and they just added Gabe Pruitt at 32. I think Pruitt will be a decent NBA player and is good value at 32.


----------



## Basel

I haven't heard much yet on Marc Gasol. Anyone want to give me the pros and cons about him?


----------



## HKF

Golden State

G - Baron Davis
G - Monta Ellis/Mickael Pietrus (re-signed)/Belinelli
F - Stephen Jackson/Kelenna Azuibuike
F - Matt Barnes (re-signed)/Al Harrington/Brandan Wright
C - Andris Biedrins/Patrick O'Bryant

See now these are good moves by the Warriors. Very good moves.


----------



## MemphisX

Brandan Wright to the West....it figures.


----------



## rebelsun

Spurs taking Sessions next?


----------



## HKF

HB said:


> He and Biedrins will look nice together


Since Wright is a shot blocker and can run the floor it's perfect for them. He fits their style without bogging them down and yet he can catch the the ball and score on the interior. Man Nelson is a friggin genius I swear.


----------



## reHEATed

GSW is making smart moves here

picked up a top prospect for Richardson, who Monta Ellis replaces in their lineup (and I think is about as good)


----------



## Diable

Jason Richardson may not even be sound.In no way is worth Wright straight up.That would be monumentally stupid.


----------



## rebelsun

Marcus is fantastic value here.


----------



## HKF

Great pick for San Antonio for super cheap. Damnit, the rich get richer.


----------



## HB

Spurs with a steal. I love Williams' game. Grooming Finley's successor maybe?


----------



## carlos710

Nice pick for the spurs, they can sign a veteran PG on free agency.


----------



## lw32

HKF said:


> Like the pick a lot. He will either never be an NBA player or he will improve and be worthwhile as the last pick in the first round (800K per year). I think it works very well for Philly. Let's be honest, it's not good to have 3 rookies on your roster who can't help immediately. Thad and Jason are potential guys and they will contribute, but you can't take three potential guys IMO. It's been proven that when teams have three picks they tend to screw it up more often than not.
> 
> The Sixers improved their bench. That's good.
> 
> I like Landry, he is Millsap, Craig Smith, Ryan Gomes all over again. Undersized but skilled.


He needs to move teams in Europe. Sign with a big club, a 2 year deal. No buy out clause. Someone will sign him to improve their team short term. He can't stay in Finland, that league is downright shocking. If he can't get to Italy or Spain, go to France. Go to Israel. Both solid leagues.


----------



## MemphisX

Interesting pick for San Antonio.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Watch this guy be a steal. Spurs never make a mistake.


----------



## lw32

Spurs have had a great draft.


----------



## Yao Mania

HKF said:


> Golden State
> 
> G - Baron Davis
> G - Monta Ellis/Mickael Pietrus (re-signed)/Belinelli
> F - Stephen Jackson/Kelenna Azuibuike
> F - Matt Barnes (re-signed)/Al Harrington/Brandan Wright
> C - Andris Biedrins/Patrick O'Bryant
> 
> See now these are good moves by the Warriors. Very good moves.


That's such a sweet young team. Hopefuly Stephen Jackson can get his head together and not mess with the kids... 

I guess I'm not as high on Wright as you guys so I like JRich going to the Bobcats. When he's healthy, he's a baller, and can make the Bobcats into a playoff team.


----------



## cpawfan

I heard that Portland is buying #30 from Philly


----------



## rebelsun

lol, Fazekas goes before Josh.


----------



## lw32

Come on Josh...keep falling into the Sixers lap.


----------



## MemphisX

Yuck Dallas.


----------



## HKF

Fazekas said he was like Dirk, well there you go. He'll shoot so well next to Dirk and Howard. He'll make shots, but he's soft.


----------



## MemphisX

Josh McRoberts to Boston.


----------



## cpawfan

HAHAHAHA

Fazekas before McRoberts


----------



## rebelsun

LOL, is Josh on suicide watch?


----------



## rainman

McRoberts is getting hammered.


----------



## HB

So Seattle has decided they are going to draft nothing but forwards this year


----------



## croco

There are better players available than Fazekas ...


----------



## lw32

Hope that's not true cpaw.

RebelSun...looks like your sig is holding up. Young moves up above Thornton.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Big baby to Boston.


----------



## HKF

Glen Davis, Leon Powe, Ryan Gomes. Hmmm...


----------



## MemphisX

Jeezus, man it is no wonder why some teams are just horrible.


----------



## HB

Wonder who lasts longer in the NBA Fazekas or Podkolzine


----------



## Geaux Tigers

What in the **** is Seattle doing?


----------



## HKF

Geaux Tigers said:


> What in the **** is Seattle doing?


The last pick was made by Boston. Seattle traded it.


----------



## lw32

Where is TM??? I told him McRoberts wouldn't go high...time to dig out some great quotes after the draft TM!!


----------



## croco

Derrick Byars and Josh McRoberts still undrafted :whoknows:


----------



## Basel

I'm hoping McRoberts falls to the Lakers.


----------



## TucsonClip

Wow, the Spurs got a huge steal with Marcus in the 2nd. He will be a very nice complimentary player for them in the next few years.


----------



## Wink

did McRoberts and Byars get busted for murdering babies in their basements or something...how the hell are some of these guys going before them


----------



## TiMVP2

Marcus Williams makes me smile.


----------



## HB

Davidson before Mcroberts, this is just crazy


----------



## MemphisX

Don Nelson cleaning up.


----------



## HKF

Then the Warriors take Jemario Davidson. Man, that's another great pick. He is so active. I am calling it right now, Davidson has a better NBA career than Noah.


----------



## cpawfan

Another good pick for the Warriors


----------



## lw32

There have been some big names moving...Ray Allen, Zach Randolph, Jason Richardson. More than I expected.

Golden State has an awesome team. I figure they'll try and re-sign Pietrus now. Richardson was expendable, they did a great job negotiating that deal. How did Charlotte not realize that Richardson was surplus in GS?

The draft sites haven't done great tonight.


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> Then the Warriors take Jemario Davidson. Man, that's another great pick. He is so active. I am calling it right now, Davidson has a better NBA career than Noah.


HKF, check this thread out
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/335193-convince-me-1-a.html


----------



## cpawfan

There you go LW

30 for 42 and cash


----------



## Diable

Paul Allen got his changepurse open


----------



## lw32

No problems with the Philly trade.

Portland keeps adding rookies. Why? Shotgun approach.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> Then the Warriors take Jemario Davidson. Man, that's another great pick. He is so active. I am calling it right now, Davidson has a better NBA career than Noah.


Not so bold of a prediction really.


----------



## MemphisX

Josh McRoberts with his friend Greg Oden.


----------



## rebelsun

Josh is a huge steal at 37.


----------



## HB

I think Portland trades him


----------



## Basel

Nevermind. Portland drafts McRoberts.


----------



## Sunsfan81

McRoberts joining Oden in Portland.


----------



## HKF

They selected McRoberts for Oden huh. So now they have Frye, McRoberts, Aldridge and Oden. Seriously, thank the heavens for Oden, because they would be screwed without him and I love Aldridge. The other two are weak.


----------



## lw32

Portland still has 2 2nd rounders. Both will be Euro's who don't come over. How many do they have overseas? 2 today, that English kid who will never be an NBA player. I love Portland's potential, but why so many rookies??


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

wait till they play first


----------



## rainman

McRoberts united with Oden, glad for him there, should have gone earlier really.


----------



## Yao Mania

Portland can host its own Rookie v.s. Sophomore game for this year's all-star break


----------



## Diable

I guess it's possible that it's Richardson and Bellinelli for Wright.That was always the rumor,Richardson and the 18th pick for the 8th pick....If that's true then I wouldn't want to physically harm Jordan quite as much since I really wanted Bellinelli


----------



## lw32

Who?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Geez, how many picks do the 76ers have? Who the hell is this guy?


----------



## rebelsun

Fesenko is a sleeper. He's actually 7'1, 270, 7'4 wing, 9'4 reach. He's quick and aggressive too.


----------



## Hail Yinka

someone pick byars lol


----------



## MemphisX

Jeezus...what the hell. 

7 footer with a pulse.


----------



## lw32

RebelSun said:


> Fesenko is a sleeper. He's actually 7'1, 270, 7'4 wing, 9'4 reach. He's quick and aggressive too.


Know much about him? I've never seen him play and I don't know anyone who has played him.


----------



## HKF

Well he's great value because these picks are becoming throw-aways. How is it that Billy King is actually drafting intelligently?


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

what the hell is the average age of Portland 20?


the Michael Beasley sweepstakes have started


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Whoever gets Byars now is going to be really happy. I hope its the Hornets. That would make the Julian Wright pick seem SO much better to me.


----------



## Yao Mania

The 2nd Round hasn't been this interesting for awhile.


----------



## wightnoise

Portland is BIG. I'm betting Francis plays much better in '07-'08.


----------



## rebelsun

I think McGuire is still the best player available at this point.


----------



## lw32

Another question, how many player's do Portland have under contract/own the rights of?


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

Stanko!!!!


----------



## lw32

Just heard the Pistons wanted Fesenko last year in the 2nd round last year. Pulled out instead. Gives me a good idea of what he's about, Pistons do draft foreigners well. Their international scouts have a good reputation.


----------



## cpawfan

Bad pick Miami


----------



## rebelsun

Sun is not going to make Kobe want to stay.


----------



## MemphisX

The NBA is high comedy.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Who????


----------



## Basel

Lakers select Sun Yue...WHO?!


----------



## HKF

The Lakers are forcing Kobe to want out. I mean this dude. Meh. Buss is all about selling jerseys.


----------



## croco

The Blazers can't go into the season with this group of players. Oden or not, but they need to be very active this summer to sort some things out.


----------



## lw32

Hahhaha. Lakers. Sun Yue is an awful, awful pick. Don't like his game at all. Can't see him turning into anything.


----------



## cpawfan

Byars and McGuire are great values


----------



## HKF

Favorite rapper is Usher? :laugh:


----------



## HB

Good pick Minnesota


----------



## HKF

McHale takes two Florida guys. Not a bad player. He will become a great NBA goon.


----------



## rebelsun

McHale with a terrible draft, big surprise. I still don't see what makes Brewer deserve to go 20-40 picks ahead of Chandler, McGuire.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I am SO happy for Chris Richard. This is one of my favorite pics in the draft! I hope he can make some money because he would have been a starter on many many NCAA teams. Great kid


----------



## HKF

McHale takes two Florida guys. Not a bad player. He will become a great NBA goon.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Another Gator to Minnesota


----------



## Basel

lw32 said:


> Hahhaha. Lakers. Sun Yue is an awful, awful pick. Don't like his game at all. Can't see him turning into anything.


We won't sign him. He's going to stay in China.


----------



## JNice

Get warmed up Aaron Gray ... pick 43 coming up ...


----------



## lw32

HKF, was laughing at Usher too. Favorite rapper? Usher? No way he's a rapper.


----------



## TucsonClip

Chris Ricahrd over...

Byars
Dowdell
Gasol
Sessions
Gray
Green
McGuire
Nichols


Thanks for playing, McKale!


----------



## croco

I want to see him and Craig Smith on the floor at the same time.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

Sun Yue Kobe must be thrilled


----------



## rebelsun

McGuire, Traore, Byars best available.


----------



## MemphisX

LMAO about Aaron Gray.


----------



## Yao Mania

Stupid Lakers... they probably got Yi and Sun mixed up and thought they were getting a steal in the 2nd round.


----------



## Drk Element

Yue was a terrible pick, but he's probably gonna stay in China.


----------



## lw32

JNice said:


> Get warmed up Aaron Gray ... pick 43 coming up ...


It's going to happen...as I did last year, I still want to do some sort of research on Orlando's tendency to select the caucasian players. Especially the big ones.


----------



## LeroyJames

No second rounder was gonna change Kobe's mind.


----------



## JNice

croco said:


> The Blazers can't go into the season with this group of players. Oden or not, but they need to be very active this summer to sort some things out.



They need a veteran but damn ... Portland could be building a dynasty ... a frontcourt of Oden, Aldridge, and Frye? That is a hell of a 3 man frontcourt rotation. And Sergio Rodriguez and Brandon Roy at guard in the future.


----------



## lw32

Still no official news on the Richardson, Wright trade. Possibly a 2nd rounder is involved too?


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

necn reports kirilenko to boston for gerald green, theo ratliff, and and future 1st rounder?????


----------



## lw32

There we go...


----------



## HB

Not bad


----------



## lw32

Awful deal Charlotte.


----------



## TiMVP2

hope gasol can drop to us

Aaron Gray is this years Pittsnoggle!!! I think.


----------



## Basel

Portland gets Byars.


----------



## lw32

Excellent. Derrick's coming to Philadelphia.


----------



## rebelsun

About time for Byars. Still processing the JRich trade.


----------



## MemphisX

geez MJ.. What a freaking idiot GM.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

**** Portland snapped up Byars one pick before my Hornets...*******s. They are having a nice draft though.


----------



## Tooeasy

god damnit, byars taken one pick ahead of the hornets.


----------



## HKF

Byars and Nichols are going to be good picks for teams looking for shooters. Byars is 23 and it's hurting him IMO, because his offensive game really isn't polished. Hope they don't take another wing (Philly I mean). 

Ah Davidson is going to Charlotte. Interesting. I think he'll do well with Charlotte too. Byars is wasted, because Philly has 4 wings on guaranteed contracts.


----------



## Yao Mania

Apparently Landry goes to Houston:
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4930502.html



> The Rockets also acquired the 31st pick of the draft for a future second round pick and cast and selected Purdue forward Carl Landry.


----------



## lw32

Billy King has done a great job...Philly has had one of the best draft nights. Spurs and Philly.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Trade is now official. Bad move by Jordan.


----------



## HKF

I am going to get my Brandan Wright jersey. Got to.


----------



## rebelsun

Haluska??? Was anyone else really going to draft him?


----------



## Basel

Byars to Philly instead now.


----------



## croco

How many picks do the Blazers have ? Eight ? :krazy:


----------



## JuX

Too much trades by Portland, lol.


----------



## Sunsfan81

76ers get Byars.


----------



## lw32

Great trade Philly, worked out well.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Hornets grab Adum Haluska...At least he can shoot


----------



## Basel

I'm hoping we can get Gasol here.


----------



## HB

I never thought Haluska would be drafted


----------



## JNice

wow .. no big white guy?


----------



## lw32

Good!! Good pick Orlando. Way better than a big stiff.


----------



## rebelsun

Boo at Terry before McGuire.


----------



## HKF

Terry is a dunderhead and has a low BBall IQ, but he is an athlete.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Reyshawn Terry to Orlando


----------



## MemphisX

Clippers go for Zabian Dowdell?


----------



## JNice

eh... not impressed. He's no better than Bogans.


----------



## lw32

JNice said:


> wow .. no big white guy?


JNice, not a bad pick. I'm not going to complain about this one. And considering that Julian Wright, Thad Young, etc., weren't available at #15 I think we did well with the Darko trade. If Thad had been available at 15 this year, I would have personally hunted down Otis for doing that trade.


----------



## lw32

HKF said:


> Terry is a dunderhead and has a low BBall IQ, but he is an athlete.


He's a better option than trading our pick for cash or drafting a big white stiff who doesn't turn up/can't play.


----------



## cpawfan

I've been trying to keep the first post in each thread updated with the trades

Would somebody please check them and make sure I haven't missed anything?


----------



## MemphisX

lw32 said:


> He's a better option than trading our pick for cash or drafting a big white stiff who doesn't turn up/can't play.


Supposedly Frannie is coming on over.


----------



## lw32

Which team has had the best draft thus far? Biggest steal?


----------



## MemphisX

Clips screw up and take Steve Nash II.


----------



## lw32

MemphisX said:


> Supposedly Frannie is coming on over.


Where'd you hear that?

I was thinking of Eliyahu from last year who we sold in the 2nd. Or that gigantic bigman we drafted and sold in the 2nd round (can't remember his name).


----------



## rebelsun

lw32 said:


> Biggest steal?


Whoever takes McGuire in the 2nd half of the 2nd round.


----------



## HKF

Say what they want about the East, the Atlantic Division as a whole are winners IMO.


----------



## MemphisX

Golden State with another good pick: Stephane Lasme


----------



## TiMVP2

Spurs win the draft.


----------



## HB

This is unfair, Golden State gets another sleeper


----------



## Aznboi812

lol lakers drafted Sue Yue....that was a waste....or does that mean they're trading Kobe lol


----------



## lw32

Who came out worse in the trades, Golden State or Portland?


----------



## HKF

The Warriors took Stephane Lasme huh? Good lord. Do they want every super athlete on their team. Jeez.


----------



## rebelsun

Not a big Lasme fan. He's only 6'7 and is like 24 y/o.


----------



## Sunsfan81

MemphisX said:


> Clips screw up and take Steve Nash II.


Come on, he won't be as good as Nash, but he can pass.


----------



## JNice

MemphisX said:


> Supposedly Frannie is coming on over.


He said he still wants to come over. I still doubt highly it will be this year.


----------



## HKF

Jared Jordan isn't going to make the Clippers. Oh well.


----------



## knickstorm

Aznboi812 said:


> lol lakers drafted Sue Yue....that was a waste....or does that mean they're trading Kobe lol


sun's a good value pick.......on a separate note maybe Yi should call Sun's agent and hire him...now that is how you get your asian client into an asian market to go ball.


----------



## Sunsfan81

In the one game I saw UMass this year, Lasme had like 7 blocks.


----------



## lw32

knickstorm said:


> sun's a good value pick.......on a separate note maybe Yi should call Sun's agent and hire him...now that is how you get your asian client into an asian market to go ball.


The only value Sun holds is in regards to jersey sales. There is no way he's talented enough to stick on an NBA roster at the moment.


----------



## lw32

Surprised the site has stayed up for so long without crashing!


----------



## rebelsun

About goddamn time for McGuire. Fantastic draft for Washington.


----------



## Basel

McGuire to the Wizards.


----------



## cpawfan

Wow, another stupid move from the Lakers


----------



## Basel

Lakers get Gasol. It's too bad we messed up the 40th pick.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Gasol to the Lakers. I don't think he'll be as good as his brother, but he might be OK.


----------



## Basel

cpawfan said:


> Wow, another stupid move from the Lakers


Nah, that's not stupid.

Stupid is taking Sun Yue with the 40th pick.


----------



## HKF

Hmmm, Young and McGuire to Washington. Excellent additions to their perimeter groups. Goodbye Jarvis Hayes and Donnell Taylor.


----------



## Sunsfan81

D'Antoni you punk


----------



## lw32

Is it 3 internationals for L.A.? Preparing for life without Kobe by selling jerseys overseas?


----------



## HKF

Lakers just have a horrible front office. They picked guys who can't help their team. Crittenton will be a decent pro, but he's gonna have to work hard to get time.


----------



## HKF

I'm telling you Kobe is going to end up in New York before next offseason.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Real nice pick by Chicago.


----------



## cpawfan

The Bulls take Aaron Gray :lol:


----------



## rebelsun

The Bulls take another rebounding, defensive post player that can't score. Why not take Traore, who can score, at this point?


----------



## lw32

DraftExpress keeps dogging Thad Young. Decided they didn't like him all year and have stuck with their guns. Have stated it wasn't a good pick.

Jonathan Givony: "The 76ers throw a real curve ball in this draft by surprising everyone and taking Thaddeus Young. Some things just never change, and one of them is that bad franchises are bad for a reason. Nick Young , Al Thornton, and Julian Wright are all fiddling in their chairs right now. The Wizards and Nets are celebrating."

They only had 9 correct picks.


----------



## rainman

lw32 said:


> Is it 3 internationals for L.A.? Preparing for life without Kobe by selling jerseys overseas?



Who'd they get besides Gasol and the Chinese kid?


----------



## MemphisX

Chicago gets their low post threat: Aaron Gray.


----------



## HKF

Watching Aaron Gray get stuffed by Nate Robinson: Priceless.


----------



## Basel

rainman said:


> Who'd they get besides Gasol and the Chinese kid?


Javaris Crittenton.


----------



## cpawfan

lw32 said:


> DraftExpress keeps dogging Thad Young. Decided they didn't like him all year and have stuck with their guns. Have stated it wasn't a good pick.
> 
> Jonathan Givony: "The 76ers throw a real curve ball in this draft by surprising everyone and taking Thaddeus Young. Some things just never change, and one of them is that bad franchises are bad for a reason. Nick Young , Al Thornton, and Julian Wright are all fiddling in their chairs right now. The Wizards and Nets are celebrating."
> 
> They only had 9 correct picks.


Just wait for their comments about how far Green has slipped. That will be hilarious


----------



## Sunsfan81

Well I guess Steven A. doesn't like the trade for Charlotte either


----------



## rebelsun

Traore and Hill are my best available.


----------



## lw32

rainman said:


> Who'd they get besides Gasol and the Chinese kid?


Thought they drafted another at 19? They didn't. Just remembered it was Crittenton. So 2 internationals.


----------



## TiMVP2

#58 is coming what foreign wonder will the spurs select this time? Tune in to find out.


----------



## rebelsun

I like Seibutis a lot. He's very quick and very aggressive.


----------



## lw32

cpawfan said:


> Just wait for their comments about how far Green has slipped. That will be hilarious


They always hype up certain players and dog others. Thomas got dogged last year, Young this year. Whereas they hype up these 2nd round talents to try and get them into the first. Then it doesn't happen. Example - Alexander Johnson.


----------



## rainman

lw32 said:


> Which team has had the best draft thus far? Biggest steal?


Portland, biggest steals Rudy and Mcroberts in the 2nd round.


----------



## HB

Gray goes to the Bulls interesting


----------



## JNice

Spurs have done a great job as usual. Pick of Splitter who will probably come over in 2 yrs when the Spurs are tired of Oberto. And Marcus Williams might be able to become a rotational player.


----------



## lw32

Curry doesn't deserve a contract. He's a bonehead.


----------



## Sunsfan81

JamesOff Curry


----------



## cpawfan

Yep, Chicago promised Curry


----------



## HKF

Another point guard for Portland. All these picks are worthless. What are you going to do, bring 25 players to training camp?


----------



## Sunsfan81

How many damn picks do the Blazers have???


----------



## croco

I like that pick by the Blazers.


----------



## JNice

I'd expect Portland sells Green to someone before its over.


----------



## MemphisX

Please for the love of the rest of the NBA. Do not let the Spurs get Zabian Dowdell or DJ Strawberry.


----------



## eymang

Sunsfan81 said:


> Gasol to the Lakers. I don't think he'll be as good as his brother, but he might be OK.


He blows


----------



## Sunsfan81

eymang said:


> He blows


Well maybe, I don't know. I did hear he had some skills.


----------



## rebelsun

Newley stinks.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Portland with another ****in pick. I can't keep up with all their picks.


----------



## HKF

Portland is going to be a mediocre team next year if they have half their roster as rookies. Eight players they've acquired in this draft and only one really matters in Oden.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Taurean Green's a bum


----------



## lw32

RebelSun said:


> Newley stinks.


Glad he got selected, he's not terrible. Watched him play a few times. He's not going to be anything special if he makes the NBA. Could become a solid backup though.


----------



## rebelsun

Jazz need Traore or Hill here. Supposedly, Boozer is Ali's idol.


----------



## cpawfan

So Houston purchased a pick from Orlando to pick Newley?


----------



## rebelsun

Hill is great value at 55. I'm pretty surprised Ali is still available; he won't slip past the Spurs.


----------



## croco

I can't see the Blazers not shopping half of their picks, you don't win games with a bunch of rookies and 2nd year players.


----------



## HB

What exactly is Pritchard doing?


----------



## HKF

Who was taken 55? I missed it.


----------



## carlos710

Dowdell to the spurs please :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## rebelsun

Sessions is great value as well at 56.


----------



## HKF

Ah Herbert Hill and Ramon Sessions. I really think Hill will make the Utah roster.


----------



## croco

HKF said:


> Who was taken 55? I missed it.


Herbert Hill


----------



## cpawfan

Portland is just accumulating assets

Fernandez and Kopponen probably won't be in the US


----------



## Sunsfan81

Detroit picked another guard


----------



## HKF

LOL, some Greek model for the Spurs. Haha.


----------



## rebelsun

Giorgos is pimpin!


----------



## MemphisX

Wtf?


----------



## croco

Who ?


----------



## JNice

I hope we get a Giorgos interview


----------



## Sunsfan81

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That Greek dude is in attendance, he was almost the last pick.


----------



## cpawfan

A big SF for the Spurs to stash


----------



## DuMa

LOL there are still people in the draft room that are waiting to hear their name?


----------



## TiMVP2

Great pick i guess.

I wouldn't doubt the masterminds that are RC and Pop.


----------



## JNice

book it .. in 3 yrs Giorgos will be dropping 15ppg for the Spurs


----------



## HKF

I am finally figuring out what the Spurs are doing. They sign American veterans in FA and draft International guys to not hold roster spots. It's freaking genius (until Tim Duncan retires anyway).


----------



## rebelsun

Someone take Traore for chrissakes.


----------



## Sunsfan81

I'm sure that Greek guy will contribute since the Spurs drafted him.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Geaux Tigers said:


> Taurean Green's a bum


Two time national champion I will remind you. Sure, he had great talent around him, but Florida doesn't win those titles without him. A 40% three point shooter and clutch player. He'll have a place in the league.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Time for Sarver to sell this pick.


----------



## rebelsun

I see Green as a Lue-type. Small, quick, shooting point that always seems to have a roster spot.


----------



## HB

Now Strawberry is a steal


----------



## HKF

Damnit, DJ is going to take Nicole with him to Phoenix. Crap. I was hoping he'd go to Europe and his girl would be available.


----------



## rebelsun

Wow, the Suns got the same player 30 picks later. What a ****ed up draft for PHX.


----------



## eymang

Sunsfan81 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That Greek dude is in attendance, he was almost the last pick.


that was funny as hell


----------



## Sunsfan81

Strawberry's son gets drafed. He's a good defender so it makes sense for us, but D'Antoni will let him rot on the bench.


----------



## DuMa

strawberry is gonna have fun in phoenix


----------



## rebelsun

Take Traore Dallas!


----------



## MemphisX

Suns with a good pick late.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Who???


----------



## HKF

Milovan. Oh yeah. He'll play in the NBA six years from now.


----------



## Sunsfan81

RebelSun said:


> Take Traore Dallas!


I guess he's the best player who didn't get drafted.


----------



## croco

RebelSun said:


> Take Traore Dallas!


I wish they would hear you.


----------



## rebelsun

Traore, Visser, Dowdell, Bobby Brown, Trey Johnson, Shakur, Radenovic, Watkins undrafted.


----------



## DuMa

everyone copying the spurs way now. draft international players and keep em international to avoid holding roster spots and have em come over when theyre ready. genius


----------



## cpawfan

RebelSun said:


> Someone take Traore for chrissakes.


Nope, undrafted free agent now


----------



## lw32

Stephen A.: Winner - NY, Loser - Charlotte
Jay Bilas: Winner - Portland, Loser - Atlanta
Mark Jackson: Winner - Seattle, Loser - Boston

Think I got that right.


----------



## HB

I dont see how Portland is a winner


----------



## Yao Mania

RebelSun said:


> Traore, Visser, Dowdell, Bobby Brown, Trey Johnson, Shakur, Radenovic, Watkins undrafted.


Some nice names there. I'm sure 2 or 3 of these guys will make their way onto a roster somehow.


----------



## Drk Element

Yao Mania said:


> Some nice names there. I'm sure 2 or 3 of these guys will make their way onto a roster somehow.


Shakur and Dowdell look tempting.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao Mania: Winner - Golden State. Loser - Memphis (they should've made a trade with Gasol IMO and Conley's not gonna do much to turn that team around)


----------



## lw32

HB said:


> I dont see how Portland is a winner


I thought the trade was awful. Oden was an obvious selection. Besides these two moves I thought they were slightly above average, not the winners though.


----------



## Chaos

I swear that Milovan guy the Mavs took at 60 looked like he just killed someone in his mugshot.


----------



## HKF

I don't think Boston is a loser. Boston had nine players on rookie contracts. They did not need more youth. Now they have one of the best trios in the East. Playoff team. Good move for Boston. Waiting on youth forever is dumb. 

Atlanta is not a loser to me. They added two rotation guys to their team who will play immediately and help them win. That's a win in my book. 

Charlotte, if they let Wallace walk is a loser for sure. Richardson is very good and next to Wallace, Felton will average 10 dimes. If Wallace is gone, Morrison has to play more = which equals bad.

Lakers are BIG LOSERS. Clippers are BIG LOSERS. Pass on Nick Young for Thornton, when they don't know what they are doing with Maggette or Singleton. LA is not doing well.

Washington Wizards with an A+ draft as well. Nick Young immediately bolsters their bench in the backcourt. They can address their frontcourt in FA. Maybe Wilcox is available for them or Collison.


----------



## JNice

HB said:


> I dont see how Portland is a winner


Is that sarcasm?

Got Oden. Got rid of Randolph for a shorter bad contract. Got Frye. Got two nice prospects that can stay overseas in Fernandez and Kopponen and come over later when ready. And picked up a few other guys that probably won't make the team or will get traded but who knows. They are moveable assets.

Portland had a great night assuming they don't let Francis into the lockerroom.


----------



## rainman

lw32 said:


> I thought the trade was awful. Oden was an obvious selection. Besides these two moves I thought they were slightly above average, not the winners though.


Portland probably takes a step backward in terms of experience but getting rid of a slug in Randolph is going to be good for the young players there.


----------



## JNice

IMO Aldridge and Frye alongside Oden are an excellent setup. Neither of those guys are going to be better than good roleplayers but both should be solid frontcourt counterparts and both can pop mid-range jumpers that Oden will open up.


----------



## HB

JNice said:


> Is that sarcasm?
> 
> Got Oden. *Got rid of Randolph for a shorter bad contract.* Got Frye. Got two nice prospects that can stay overseas in Fernandez and Kopponen and come over later when ready. And picked up a few other guys that probably won't make the team or will get traded but who knows. They are moveable assets.
> 
> Portland had a great night assuming they don't let Francis into the lockerroom.


I guess thats why the Portland board is so ecstatic with the trade. NOT. They just gave up a 24/10 player for nothing. They could have gotten much better players back.

And just stockpiling on rookies doesnt make sense to me. Outside of Oden, every other player they picked has question marks. 

Nate is going to crazy next season, how much teaching can one man dish out?

I guess the best part is they now have trade assets


----------



## rainman

lw32 said:


> Stephen A.: Winner - NY, Loser - Charlotte
> Jay Bilas: Winner - Portland, Loser - Atlanta
> Mark Jackson: Winner - Seattle, Loser - Boston
> 
> Think I got that right.


Cant get on the Knicks bandwagon every year, they still stink. Curry and Zach are going to give up as many as they score and neither one will rebound, not sure who is more annoying on that coverage, Spike Lee or Stephen A.


----------



## HB

rainman said:


> Cant get on the Knicks bandwagon every year, they still stink. Curry and Zach are going to give up as many as they score and *neither one will rebound,* not sure who is more annoying on that coverage, Spike Lee or Stephen A.


Umm Zach just averaged 24/10 this past season.


----------



## HKF

Channing Frye is a bum. Sorry, he is. His best season will have been his rookie year.


----------



## JNice

HB said:


> I guess thats why the Portland board is so ecstatic with the trade. NOT. They just gave up a 24/10 player for nothing. They could have gotten much better players back.
> 
> And just stockpiling on rookies doesnt make sense to me. Outside of Oden, every other player they picked has question marks.
> 
> Nate is going to crazy next season, how much teaching can one man dish out?
> 
> I guess the best part is they now have trade assets



They gave up a 24/10 black-hole cancer for another young big that will be a much better compliment to Oden. I doubt they really could have scored that much for Randolph. He's not that desireable. A guy who puts up numbers but doesn't affect the game enough to influence wins and a huge contract. Who is going to give up much for that other than Isaih?


----------



## lw32

Winners: Spurs, Philly, Wizards. Losers: Charlotte, Houston and possibly Detroit didn't select well. Promises aren't the way to go. I can't see how a team wins by making a promise, they have no incentive to provide a promise. If a team drafting above them believes the player fits their team he'll be drafted regardless. It only limits the team.


----------



## rainman

JNice said:


> IMO Aldridge and Frye alongside Oden are an excellent setup. Neither of those guys are going to be better than good roleplayers but both should be solid frontcourt counterparts and both can pop mid-range jumpers that Oden will open up.


They basically got rid of the last of the Jailblazers in Randolph, people really need to appreciate that. I think they may lose more games early but will be good by playoff time. Hopefully Rudy can come over this year, nice rotation in the backcout and upfront.


----------



## lw32

rainman said:


> Portland probably takes a step backward in terms of experience but getting rid of a slug in Randolph is going to be good for the young players there.


Steve Francis is no better if he shows up. He was a cancer when in Orlando. I'm sure it was no different in NY.


----------



## rainman

HB said:


> Umm Zach just averaged 24/10 this past season.


He's still as useless as a wet roll of toilet paper.


----------



## HB

JNice said:


> They gave up a 24/10 black-hole cancer for another young big that will be a much better compliment to Oden. I doubt they really could have scored that much for Randolph. He's not that desireable. A guy who puts up numbers but doesn't affect the game enough to influence wins and a huge contract. Who is going to give up much for that other than Isaih?


So you are telling me teams like the Nets or the Bulls dont need a low post scorer and you do know that Zach's teammates in Portland actually liked him. There really wasnt a pressing need to have traded him right NOW. Why not have patience and try and get a better deal for him. Did you just say Frye is a perfect compliment to Oden? Did you watch Frye last season? He played horribly


----------



## JNice

lw32 said:


> Steve Francis is no better if he shows up. He was a cancer when in Orlando. I'm sure it was no different in NY.


I'm guessing he won't even play for Portland. If they take mins away from Roy for Francis they should be shot.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> Channing Frye is a bum. Sorry, he is. His best season will have been his rookie year.


I think he'll fit in that frontcourt rotation there, playing with Oden should make others better. Personally i think Portland would rather have got David Lee, but they'll take Frye.


----------



## HB

And I thought the Trailblazers glaring need was a SF. How in the world does adding Frye solve that?


----------



## JNice

HB said:


> So you are telling me teams like the Nets or the Bulls dont need a low post scorer and you do know that Zach's teammates in Portland actually liked him. There really wasnt a pressing need to have traded him right NOW. Why not have patience and try and get a better deal for him. Did you just say Frye is a perfect compliment to Oden? Did you watch Frye last season? He played horribly


Randolph might slightly fit on the Nets but what the hell are they going to give up for him? And no way Randolph would go to the Bulls. Scott Skiles would be an amputee after a week because his foot would be up Z-Bo's ***.

Randolph is a big man version of Francis. Sure he can put up numbers but he isn't going to make your team better.

Come on .. Frye was on the Knicks, first of all. And yes, Frye can be a great compliment to Oden IMO. He doesn't have to be any more than a roleplayer on that team and that is exactly what he is capable of.


----------



## HB

JNice said:


> Randolph might slightly fit on the Nets but what the hell are they going to give up for him? And no way Randolph would go to the Bulls. Scott Skiles would be an amputee after a week because his foot would be up Z-Bo's ***.
> 
> Randolph is a big man version of Francis. Sure he can put up numbers but he isn't going to make your team better.
> 
> Come on .. Frye was on the Knicks, first of all. And yes, Frye can be a great compliment to Oden IMO. He doesn't have to be any more than a roleplayer on that team and that is exactly what he is capable of.


I suggest you take a visit to the Trailblazer board and share your optimism with them, they dont seem to be liking this Zach trade AT ALL. The Trailblazers glaring need is at SF, how exactly does Frye solve that?


----------



## HKF

It doesn't change the fact that Channing Frye is a bum. Period.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> It doesn't change the fact that Channing Frye is a bum. Period.



You arent going to get anyone to agree with you on that so give it up.


----------



## JNice

HB said:


> I suggest you take a visit to the Trailblazer board and share your optimism with them and I'll post this again. The Trailblazers glaring need is at SF, how exactly does Frye solve that?



I could care less what they are saying. And I didn't say Frye solves that. What the addition of Frye does is give Portland an excellent 3-man frontcourt rotation. 

I'm guessing maybe, just maybe, there might be other opportunities for them to upgrade at SF.


----------



## HB

JNice said:


> I could care less what they are saying. And I didn't say Frye solves that. What the addition of Frye does is give Portland an excellent 3-man frontcourt rotation.
> 
> I'm guessing maybe, just maybe, there might be other opportunities for them to upgrade at SF.


Your first mistake is thinking Frye will even be in the rotation, and here is coming from a guy who was a Frye supporter on his coming to the league


----------



## rainman

HB said:


> Your first mistake is thinking Frye will even be in the rotation, and here is coming from a guy who was a Frye supporter on his coming to the league


Frye isnt going to be in the rotation for a lottery team?


----------



## JNice

HB said:


> Your first mistake is thinking Frye will even be in the rotation, and here is coming from a guy who was a Frye supporter on his coming to the league


Frye will be in the rotation. No mistake made.


----------



## HKF

It's obvious people aren't watching Frye on the pro level. He's soft, weak-willed and doesn't have heart. You trade a double double machine a worse version of Raef Lafrentz. Yeah that was a great deal.


----------



## rebelsun

I wouldn't go so far as calling Frye a bum, but I think his upside is seriously limited. I don't think he's more than a solid 20mpg bench rotation guy.


----------



## JNice

HKF said:


> It's obvious people aren't watching Frye on the pro level. He's soft, weak-willed and doesn't have heart. You trade a double double machine a worse version of Raef Lafrentz. Yeah that was a great deal.


Were you also one of those people that said Orlando moving Francis was a terrible deal?

Addition by subtraction.


----------



## lw32

rainman said:


> You arent going to get anyone to agree with you on that so give it up.


I agree in principle. While I wouldn't declare he's a bum, Frye was not impressive last season. Didn't make the improvements I thought he would. Can't see how he gets off the bench into a starting role now. Aldridge and Oden are far superior.


----------



## JNice

RebelSun said:


> I wouldn't go so far as calling Frye a bum, but I think his upside is seriously limited. I don't think he's more than a solid 20mpg bench rotation guy.



Which is all he will ever need to be on that team.


----------



## rainman

lw32 said:


> I agree in principle. While I wouldn't declare he's a bum, Frye was not impressive last season. Didn't make the improvements I thought he would. Can't see how he gets off the bench into a starting role now. Aldridge and Oden are far superior.



Why not say he isnt a bum, which he isnt.


----------



## JNice

lol .. we got our big white guy .. unreal



> The Orlando Magic obtained the draft rights to forward Milovan Rakovic (RACK-oh-vich) (60th overall) and cash considerations from the Dallas Mavericks in exchange for the draft rights to forward Reyshawn Terry (44th overall).


----------



## lw32

rainman said:


> Why not say he isnt a bum, which he isnt.


Because he's closer to a bum than a superstar. I agree with HKF's train of thought, Frye is nothing to hang your hat on. Bum is a bit harsh, but he's not starting material.


----------



## lw32

JNice said:


> lol .. we got our big white guy .. unreal


****ing hell. Every ****ing year it's the same ****.


----------



## HKF

Think about this. You trade a 23/10 guy, along with a good bench player in Fred Jones for a cancer in Steve Francis who looks completely washed up and a backup scrub who may not even be better than Fred. You basically give up Randolph for nothing, except now you have to buyout Francis to get him off the team. Ick.


----------



## JNice

HKF said:


> Think about this. You trade a 23/10 guy, along with a good bench player in Fred Jones for a cancer in Steve Francis who looks completely washed up and a backup scrub who may not even be better than Fred. You basically give up Randolph for nothing, except now you have to buyout Francis to get him off the team. Ick.



lol .. so Jones is "a good bench player" but Frye is a "bum" ... nice ...

I think people are seriously underestimating the value of getting rid of Randolph. He wouldn't have been easy to move at any point and now they can buy out Francis and the deal ends two years earlier.

And everyone can keep quoting 23/10 but those numbers don't mean anything to me. Z-Bo is not an effective, winning player. His numbers are inflated in correlation to his impact on the court, IMO. And he is an off the court issue.


----------



## HKF

Has Frye proven more than Fred Jones? I mean seriously. What makes Frye better than him? Jones has been a good bench player since his rookie year. When David Lee broke out, Frye got worse. The fact that Isiah could get Randolph and not give up Lee is what is the most amazing thing about all this.

Randolph just played on one of the youngest teams in the NBA and the teams top two rookies both missed over 20 games last year, even though they were the next most talented players on the roster. The Blazers had over half their team on rookie contracts.

Rodriguez
Aldridge
Roy
Jack
Webster
Outlaw

They had six guys on their team on their rookie deals and then guys like Pryzbilla, Lafrentz, Udoka, Dickau and Juan Dixon. I think you're not realizing that without Randolph this is last year's Boston Celtics.


----------



## JNice

HKF said:


> Has Frye proven more than Fred Jones? I mean seriously. What makes Frye better than him? Jones has been a good bench player since his rookie year. When David Lee broke out, Frye got worse. The fact that Isiah could get Randolph and not give up Lee is what is the most amazing thing about all this.
> 
> Randolph just played on one of the youngest teams in the NBA and the teams top two rookies both missed over 20 games last year, even though they were the next most talented players on the roster. The Blazers had over half their team on rookie contracts.
> 
> Rodriguez
> Aldridge
> Roy
> Jack
> Webster
> Outlaw
> 
> They had six guys on their team on their rookie deals and then guys like Pryzbilla, Lafrentz, Udoka, Dickau and Juan Dixon. I think you're not realizing that without Randolph this is last year's Boston Celtics.


I wasn't really claiming he has proven more. I just think it is funny you are overrating Jones and underrating Frye in order to try to make your point look better.

Look, it is easy .. watch Randolph play. Guy is an amazing scorer for a guy his size and shape albeit not that efficient. But the dude is a black hole. He doesn't play a lick of defense. And even though he averages 10rpg he is not an impactful rebounder. And he is always an off the court worry. You really think anyone else was really going to give up much for that and his fat contract?


----------



## HKF

The problem with what you're saying is that he was playing with one guy who was ready to play high quality ball last year in Brandon Roy and he missed 20+ games. The next best talent in Aldridge did the same. Randolph will play pretty well next to the talent the Knicks have. He'll never see a double team. It's like people saying he'd be a black hole if he played with Jason Kidd. I doubt it. Randolph would probably pass more if the guys he played with were capable of playing well. Blazers played with one of the slowest paces in the NBA, which makes his numbers even more impressive. That was the only way the Blazers could win.


----------



## HKF

I'm not underrating Frye. Jones has been a candidate for 6th man of the year. Frye was taken in the top ten and is barely playing twenty minutes a night. I don't see this big infatuation with the guy. Then again I called him a bust before he was an NBA player.


----------



## Hyperion

We got Derryl Strawberry's kid! Deeerrrryylll.........DDDDDDDEEEEEEEERRRRRRRYYYYYYLLLLLLLLL


----------



## JNice

HKF said:


> I'm not underrating Frye. Jones has been a candidate for 6th man of the year. Frye was taken in the top ten and is barely playing twenty minutes a night. I don't see this big infatuation with the guy. Then again I called him a bust before he was an NBA player.



I'm not infatuated with the guy. All I'm saying is he will be a good fit in a frontcourt rotation with Oden. He won't need to do much or play that many minutes and will spend most of his time popping mid-range jumpers.


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> The problem with what you're saying is that he was playing with one guy who was ready to play high quality ball last year in Brandon Roy and he missed 20+ games. The next best talent in Aldridge did the same. Randolph will play pretty well next to the talent the Knicks have. He'll never see a double team. It's like people saying he'd be a black hole if he played with Jason Kidd. I doubt it. Randolph would probably pass more if the guys he played with were capable of playing well. Blazers played with one of the slowest paces in the NBA, which makes his numbers even more impressive. That was the only way the Blazers could win.


Excellent post


----------



## JNice

HKF said:


> The problem with what you're saying is that he was playing with one guy who was ready to play high quality ball last year in Brandon Roy and he missed 20+ games. The next best talent in Aldridge did the same. Randolph will play pretty well next to the talent the Knicks have. He'll never see a double team. It's like people saying he'd be a black hole if he played with Jason Kidd. I doubt it. Randolph would probably pass more if the guys he played with were capable of playing well. Blazers played with one of the slowest paces in the NBA, which makes his numbers even more impressive. That was the only way the Blazers could win.


It's not like last year was his first year. That is just the type of player he is. And even if it helps him to be around some better players that still isn't going to make him defend or be a more impactful rebounder. And doesn't remove his bad contract. If anything he'll be taking shots away from a better scorer around the basket and Z-Bo and Curry are going to be pretty pitiful defensively around the basket.


----------



## HKF

You now have two guys who avg. 10 rpg in David Lee and Zach Randolph. Randolph is one of the best offensive rebounders in the NBA. I don't know how this is a bad thing. I think this guy will play great when he's not surrounded by rookie contract players and cast-offs.


----------



## JNice

Agree to disagree. If I were Knicks I'd much rather be playing Lee over Z-Bo.


----------



## HKF

If I were the Knicks I'd rather have Randolph than Frye and Francis.


----------



## JNice

HKF said:


> If I were the Knicks I'd rather have Randolph than Frye and Francis.


To take minutes away from Lee, get marginally better, and add 2 more years of terrible contract? Sounds like a perfect Thomas move.

Thomas will just keep adding names. Forget about actually trying to construct a real, functioning basketball team.


----------



## hobojoe

I like the NYK/POR trade for both teams. I think teaming Curry with Randolph is risky, but well worth it because they gave up practically nothing. The theory of addition by subtraction for Portland is also one I'd agree with, the Francis to NYK trade is a perfect example. A big contract that was bought out (Hardaway, in this case is Francis ironically enough) and a pretty talented young guy (Ariza, in this case Frye). I love the big men Portland has assembled to compliment Oden, not just Frye and Aldridge but also Josh McRoberts in the 2nd round.


----------



## ktabz16

RebelSun said:


> Not a big Lasme fan. He's only 6'7 and is like 24 y/o.


you should go back and watch the game tape from the first round of the nit. lasme vs jemereo davidson, it wasn't even close. the height and age make no difference, he'll get up as high as anyone in the league and his game has improved every year since enrolling at umass.

and yes i realize i sound like a complete homer.


----------

